# ... 1954 Huffy Dial a Ride on ebay ...



## Rollo (Mar 26, 2017)

... Al Sabo's Huffy on ebay ... RIP Al ...   
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222452861612


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm gonna miss seeing him this year at AA. Hopefully all of his bikes find good homes. He was truly passionate about his collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rollo (Mar 27, 2017)

... I bought his Monark Coupe de Ville a few weeks ago ... His friend bought two of them ...  2 or 3 of them were sold to someone in California ...
... The Color flow ... Huffy ... Spaceliner and Hiawatha are still available . ...


----------

